# Heat Transfer card board box??



## HippieGuy (Sep 27, 2009)

It may be a stupid question, but I need to know.
Is it possible to heat press card board boxes? 
(obviously the box is in a flat position)

Has anyone tried?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

What are you trying to apply to the cardboard?


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I've not tried heat press vinyl on a cardboard box, but I have heat pressed rhinestones to one. Worked out well.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Plastisol transfers won't work on cardboard.


----------

